# What have I done buying 10KG of Italian Show Coffee Beans



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

These are OK to the untrained tastes buds but once you have had Beans from Rave there's no going back. I bought these for £6.40 a kilo. Anyone want some? He He.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

10 KG??? Why?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Perhaps worth trying a local colon cleansing clinic?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm more than ok on the bean front at the moment.

That's a lot of beans, how come you bought 10 kilos of them?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have some new burrs coming for my grinder. Maybe they would be good for dialling in?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Make a lot of espresso based desserts?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Make a lot of espresso based desserts?


Or an espresso based desert!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> I have some new burrs coming for my grinder. Maybe they would be good for dialling in?





urbanbumpkin said:


> Or an espresso based desert!


I see what you did there.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Or an espresso based desert!


Think he was right the first time!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ha! an espresso based desert - genius! Made me chuckle


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

poona said:


> Ha! an espresso based desert - genius! Made me chuckle


There's a scary thought, getting lost in an espresso desert amongst the dark dunes! If you made a film about it it, it could be called " "Lawrence of Arabica"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Robusta Rhymes could do the soundtrack


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry ......completely railroaded the original thread. 10kg of beans need to go to a good home.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

There is a beauty treatment that involves bathing in coffee beans.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah great for practicing


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I went cheap. Rule no. 1 never go cheap


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thats a good idea I'll have no friends come round at all then


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys fabulous I'm still laughing.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rule number2 never talk about cack beans


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I had too I needed the wise cracks to cheer me up!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Give them to a gardener to grind and use on their plants for a small fee?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd just ebay them I think. Someone will pay something for them.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

something ... being the operative word!!!


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aha, I got more than something. I did manage to sell 8kg for £51 after fees and delivery so I only lost about 3p per bag. I have used the other 2kg myself. They are ok but that's about it. Got some Java Jampit Estate and Sumatra Jagong coming from Rave Coffee thankfully and that's the way I'm always buying beans from now on.......fresh! Once again thanks for the comments they were very funny.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm happy for you!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to hear you got your money back


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

An Advert?????


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

You read most of the comments about these beans above? The suggestions have mainly been to either use them to season your burrs or to keep slugs away in the garden. I won't be visiting your link.

Edit: there was a spammers post above this which has been removed. I'm not becoming paranoid


----------

